# Hilfe bei  Router Einstellungen



## steinpilz (25. Februar 2004)

Ich habe einen Netgear WGT624 und möchte mit pcAnywhere über TCP IP
(internet) auf einen anderen Rechner zugreifen.
Kennt sich jemand mit dem besagtem Router aus und kann mir bei den Einstellungen helfen.


----------



## steinpilz (25. Februar 2004)

Hat sich erledigt.
Ich habs hinbekommen


----------

